# Bee Stings and Back Problems



## rweakley

I have frequent (well it used to be frequent) back pain from multiple car accidents. People rear ending me. I started stinging myself in the area, once a year or when I was getting tender again. After the swelling goes down my back is great for atleast 6 months.


----------



## RayMarler

I use beestings, they help with back nerve damage from failed disc's and it also helps with the arthritis in my fingers.


----------



## Katharina

I've read a study on bee sting therapy and pain caused by inflammation. That can be damage to the joints, tendons or arthritis, etc. The way it works is the venom reduces the white blood cell counts in inflamed areas. White blood cells are present in high count when you have an injury or inflammation. In joints that is a bad thing because the white blood cells also attack cartilage when an inflammation is present and making it worse. The venom will put further damage to a halt or slow it down. So yes the stings will work. They found out the most efficient dose is of 20 stings twice per week for 8 weeks in a row and then monthly. I'm not saying that you should apply 20 bees twice per week. In those studies they use the venom of 20 bees but only extracted the part that will work on the inflammation. This means they remove some of the stuff that causes a reaction to stings. I simply wanted to point this out, because I found it rather interesting.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Katharina,


----------



## AuntBee

I have a lot of back trouble and sciatic pain. I would like to try apitherapy, but am a little scared to do it because when I got 9 stings on my hands a few weeks ago I felt kind of like I had the flu for about 2 days. The hand that got 7 stings stayed sore and bruised feeling for about 10 days. Will that happen if I put them on my back?


----------



## rweakley

Nobody can predict exactly how you will react to the stings on different parts of your body. However, I can tell you that when I get stung on an area of the body with better blood flow the swelling is less and the symptoms go away quicker. Your back _should_ qualify as an area with better blood flow than your hands. Where ever your back hurts I would start with a couple stings, wait for the symptoms to go away and then try 3. Build up to 4 or 5 and then do nothing and see if your back feels better. Then when it starts to hurt again start at 4 or 5 and go a little higher, then nothing and wait for the relief. I am at the point where 5 or 6 stings in my lower back has me good for most of the year. 

Rod


----------



## Nico108

This is great. I have been flat on my back for ten days now after using a rusty scythe to clear some knotweed. One hour work equals ten days in bed...not a good plan. Excited to have some new experiences and look forward to this.


----------



## beeherder

If it lasts months, like 6 months, then I can see doing this, but overnight relief for some of the pain I have would make me think twice about the therapy.
I have arthritis in my neck and back and it bothers me when the weather gets like it is here now, so I am considering the treatments, but the way my hand swelled the two times I was stung in the last couple weeks I wonder if it's worth it. I guess there's only one way to tell, when I decide to intentionally sting myself... I feel like I'm nuts considering it


----------



## Bee Bliss

When we intentionally stung ourselves, we iced the area first to avoid most/all of the sting pain. It depended where we iced and then stung as to whether we had a painfree sting. Afterwards, it felt like a warm burn in a nice way. Ice made a big difference.


----------

